# [solved]Where is kdebluetooth from the portage?

## brazso

I tried to follow the instructions of http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/bluetooth-guide.xml, but I could not find the referred kdebluetooth in portage. Without its passkey-agent I cannot connect my computer to my Nokia phone in KDE4. Although bluez 3.x contains password-agent but it is about to be removed from the portage, and the proposed blues 4.x has no password-agent included (adding use=test-program did not help me). Is there any way to find out what happened with net-wireless/kdebluetooth in the portage tree? I have checked the bugzilla bugs, the online package database, but I found no relevant info. Probably I just cannot search efficiently for it.Last edited by brazso on Thu Jun 24, 2010 10:55 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## SamuliSuominen

All KDE references in that guide are for KDE 3.x and bluez 3.x, so they don't apply anymore. I guess nobody has reported it to https://bugs.gentoo.org/ yet, you can  :Smile: 

And... The package you are looking for is net-wireless/kbluetooth for KDE4...

----------

## brazso

 *ssuominen wrote:*   

> All KDE references in that guide are for KDE 3.x and bluez 3.x, so they don't apply anymore. I guess nobody has reported it to https://bugs.gentoo.org/ yet, you can 
> 
> And... The package you are looking for is net-wireless/kbluetooth for KDE4...

 

Thanks for your reply! As for my original question, can I see the history of a program in the portage tree? In my case I wish to check kdebluetooth which is supposed to be removed some time ago. I'm just curious what happened to it. Kbluetooth is the successor of kdebluetooth?

----------

## SamuliSuominen

 *brazso wrote:*   

>  *ssuominen wrote:*   All KDE references in that guide are for KDE 3.x and bluez 3.x, so they don't apply anymore. I guess nobody has reported it to https://bugs.gentoo.org/ yet, you can 
> 
> And... The package you are looking for is net-wireless/kbluetooth for KDE4... 
> 
> Thanks for your reply! As for my original question, can I see the history of a program in the portage tree? In my case I wish to check kdebluetooth which is supposed to be removed some time ago. I'm just curious what happened to it. Kbluetooth is the successor of kdebluetooth?

 

Yes, kdebluetooth was renamed to kbluetooth by upstream when it was ported to KDE 4.x, it's still work in progress, version 0.5 should be much more feature rich.

You can find all deleted kdebluetooth ebuilds from here:

http://sources.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/gentoo-x86/net-wireless/kdebluetooth/?hideattic=0

And you can search https://bugs.gentoo.org/ for closed and resolved bugs (from there you will find also the bug where kdebluetooth was removed).

Info about outdated bluetooth guide:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-833038-highlight-bluetooth.html

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=286826

----------

## brazso

ssuominen, thanks again for your detailed answer. The viewer of the cvs repo of the gentoo (portage) source is excellent for me to search for "disappeared" projects.

----------

## Mgiese

```
# eix kbluetooth

No matches found.

jum # eix kdebluetooth

No matches found.
```

----------

## SamuliSuominen

 *Mgiese wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # eix kbluetooth
> 
> ...

 

It's called bluedevil thesedays.

----------

## Mgiese

thanks for pointing that out.

----------

